# Conectar Woofer a un Minicomponente



## Sipuerto (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola, quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo. Lo que sucede es que tengo un Minicomponente y le quiero agregar un Woofer. Es un Sony MHC-3500 de 90w RMS (45w por canal). El problema es que no se como conectarlo correctamente, porque quiero que me quede un parlante en cada canal (para que siga siendo Estereo), y el woofer conectado a tan solo uno o no se, de alguna manera a los dos. El problema que tendría es con las impedancias, el Woofer, y los dos parlantes son todos de 8 ohm, y el equipo solo soporta entre 8 y 16 ohms por canal, Por lo tanto no lo puedo conectar en paralelo en ningún canal. Me gustaria saber si existe la manera de solucionar esto. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

No podés conectarlo directamente , necesitarías un Amplificador para Woofer o Sub-woofer

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-4204196493421807%3A3638898244&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=amplificador+subwoofer&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff34%2Fpolarizacion-bocinas-bafles-33797%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff34%2Fpolarizacion-bocinas-bafles-33797%2Findex2.html&ss=3928j1494208j13


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...inas-bafles-33797/index2.html&ss=928j530944j3

Saludos !


----------



## tatajara (Ago 7, 2012)

Si, y tendrías que buscar el diagrama de tu minicomponente (en caso de que no tenga salida auxiliar) y buscar el lugar donde se inyecta la señal al amplificador, para hacerle una entrada de sonido al amplificador de sub.
Saludos.


----------



## bydiego (Ago 18, 2012)

Si conectas tu subwoofer exigiras mucho al equipo de sonido y se quemara los integrados amplfiicadores.. fija.. si por si acaso lo conectas.. 1.- si es menor a las impedancias que soporta tendra mayor potencia y mayor consumo de potencia y en poco tiempo Chau equipo.. entonces no lo hagas te digo por experiencia y mi radio tb era un sony pero de 700w mira q ni asi me soporto .. por nada lo hagas.. no hay opcion que la de DOSMETROS ...


----------



## Sipuerto (Ago 23, 2012)

Muchas Gracias, ya estuve comentando esto a un amigo y me dijo lo mismo, así que creo que voy a buscar la manera de armarme una potencia para el Woofer. Mientras voy a tener que ver el Woofer desconectado... una pena jajaja


----------

